# Dropper posts for us "larger" characters



## COMMandrew (Aug 25, 2013)

I do realise there is a thread going on thats sort of similar - http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/just-me-dropper-seat-post-876309.html but I am sure I am asking a different question.

I have just got a nice new tall rig on its way and want to join the dropper post revolution, but want a post that can handle 250lb + over at least 2hrs.

Is anyone using one that they absolutely swear by???


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

If you don't need an offset post, Gravity Dropper Turbo LP and done. If GD had an offset post, you would not have seen that other thread.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I do not yet have a dropper post but I would think Thomson or Lenz.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> I do not yet have a dropper post but I would think Thomson or Lenz.


 Do you like Gamera?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I weigh 220 and use the Specialized Command Black lite, and I am super happy with it. I have used it close to a year now. So far it has never malfunctioned...


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm 270 plus gear and swear by Kindshock products. I've been using them on 2 different bikes for quite a few years trouble free.


----------



## COMMandrew (Aug 25, 2013)

GR1822 said:


> I'm 270 plus gear and swear by Kindshock products. I've been using them on 2 different bikes for quite a few years trouble free.


You using the LEV.......


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nah, I have a drop zone and supernatural.
I is a straight post and the other is setback


----------



## YogiKudo (May 12, 2013)

I'm about 215 loaded. I have a 125mm KS Lev. Not sure where the creaking came from but it drove me nuts. Gave the post to the wifey. I'm ordering a Thomson, I am hoping they have it dialled. J


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Is the RS Reverb Clyde friendly? I only ask be cause the Stache has routing for a stealth dropper.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

230# on a reverb for two seasons now with no issues.


----------



## anno (Jun 27, 2007)

230 with a LEV. The clamp that holds the seat rails is shorter than my rigid Thompson. I bent the rails of my WTB (cromoly) recently. Caused a lot of creaking before i noticed where it was coming from. Was it the seatpost's fault? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

As someone who's a really big dude and has a Reverb, I do not recommend it. Mine went out after 4 months of really light riding (I have 2 bikes and don't ride the one that had the Reverb on it much.) And SRAM's become a punk about warrantying them. They didn't want to warranty mine even though it was only 4 months old and mechanic at my LBS told me it's like pulling teeth to get SRAM to warranty them at all lately. I guess if they made a quality product they wouldn't have to worry about such things.

I recommend a Thomson. I have 2 of them. Haven't had them for long, but so far so good.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll second the negative comments about the Reverb, I've had mine for 1 month and have nothing but troubles. 

From everything I've read it appears that the most durable post is the Gravity dropper stuff, but you are stuck with having to find the positions on the post (I tend to go full drop or full height so it may not be an issue for me). Or the KS.

I love the looks of the Thomson, but I'm scared to shell out that kind of money, but they are known for having great customer service.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I need something good that moves alot of inches. 4 is not enough.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kindshock drops 5 or 6 depending on the model


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I run my post up 10 inches and I was playing with it and when I put it all the way down I got best results for getting back.

I am wondering if I am going about this wrong because I am a masher with my long legs and it seems like I can make more power stretching rather than trying to make power by peddling in small circles?


----------



## COMMandrew (Aug 25, 2013)

masonmoa said:


> I recommend a Thomson. I have 2 of them. Haven't had them for long, but so far so good.


Yeah I was having a gander at the Thomson yesterday and despite the $ required, they have been a great company at standing behind their products.

I think it might be a winner



unrooted said:


> I'll second the negative comments about the Reverb, I've had mine for 1 month and have nothing but troubles.
> 
> From everything I've read it appears that the most durable post is the Gravity dropper stuff, but you are stuck with having to find the positions on the post (I tend to go full drop or full height so it may not be an issue for me). Or the KS.
> 
> I love the looks of the Thomson, but I'm scared to shell out that kind of money, but they are known for having great customer service.


Yeah I think I would be a full drop/height kind of guy - either pedalling or completely out of the way!

I was originally looking at the KS Lev as they have a very good support network here downunder.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Gravity Dropper Turbo LP (boot removed) on my 2013 Stache 7. I'm 6'3 290# have about 60 miles on mine. Came off a log stack last week, landed on the back edge of my WTB puve V saddle and bent the **** out of my seat. GD still works perfect, no proplems at all. GD = Fat guy friendly!


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

M320 said:


> Gravity Dropper Turbo LP (boot removed) on my 2013 Stache 7. I'm 6'3 290# have about 60 miles on mine. Came off a log stack last week, landed on the back edge of my WTB puve V saddle and bent the **** out of my seat. GD still works perfect, no proplems at all. GD = Fat guy friendly!


 How many inches will it drop?


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

I run a 375mm- 1in & 4in drop. 1in down is great for aggressive trail riding, then 4in drop for the down hills.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

They have one that does 9 inches but I read the reviews and they were less than stellar. I need 7 to 9 inch drop.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Realslowww said:


> They have one that does 9 inches but I read the reviews and they were less than stellar. I need 7 to 9 inch drop.


WOW !!! 7-9in drop. If you don't mind me asking how tall are you? Not sure that I have ever seen a dropper seat post of that size.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

M320 said:


> WOW !!! 7-9in drop. If you don't mind me asking how tall are you? Not sure that I have ever seen a dropper seat post of that size.


 I am 6'4 to 5 and I ride a 23 inch with the post up about 9 to 10 inches.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh ok. My seat post is out about 7in but 2.5in of that is the bottom tube of the dropper


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I got 10 inches of seat post before I run into seat at all, I could probably drop my seat down 2 or 3 inches and the whole setup would work better from handling to tire grip but I mash best when seat post is all the way up.


----------



## pruitt1222 (Aug 5, 2013)

I got to ride one of the black momba posts this last week, I am 255ish loaded. I rode it 22 miles and really liked it. The thumb release kinda sucks but its no crappier then my gravity dropper. I do have two beefs with it, Pricey and rattled a lot but otherwise a stellar post. 9 inchs of drop is amazing, Like in my frame I couldn't use but 8 inchs of drop cause the post would hit my pivot and stop. So my first post was a gaint and it wouldn't come up all the way and felt spongy, I wouldn't buy again. I think after I wear out my gd post and let rase get all the bugs worked out of the momba post mostly the noise I am gonna buy one next.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

The Black Mamba has been on the market for over 4 years. They've had plenty of time to "work the bugs out." If it hasn't happened yet, I wouldn't hold out for it. 

The perfect dropper post doesn't exist yet, although the 150mm KS Lev is pretty close, at least on paper. I haven't used one yet. I've had a Reverb for the last 2 seasons. It needed a rebuild this spring, but hasn't had any issues directly attributable to my weight. Lighter riders have needed rebuilds, too.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for keeping this alive, I need one that drops a lot.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

230 on a reverb, no problems when you torque the post to the correct Nm.


----------



## TallHorse (May 12, 2013)

At 6'5" I need 25mm of setback and have not been able to find any droppers out there. Have ridden Command Post and Joplin 4 in the past but both are about 20mm and I need more. 

Anyone know of anything out there?


----------



## WGK108 (Apr 4, 2010)

I was really supprised by the one that came on my giant TranceX 29er full suspension. I've put over 300 miles on it in a month and several multi-hour rides with no failure. I figured that it wouldn't last two rides. I'm. 6'8" 282lbs.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (May 27, 2004)

I'm using the specialized post with no issues on two bikes.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

TallHorse said:


> At 6'5" I need 25mm of setback and have not been able to find any droppers out there. Have ridden Command Post and Joplin 4 in the past but both are about 20mm and I need more.
> 
> Anyone know of anything out there?


The most I have seen is 20... and I am in the same boat as you.


----------



## dwhynman (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm looking for some troubleshooting advice. My dropper now sometimes falls on its own while I'm riding. If I play with the cable a little leaving the trigger a little it will work for a whole then act up again. It also has about a .5 inch okay when it has a load on it. Is there troubleshooting steps or is this post toast? I have a 2013 giant trance x1 that the post came on. 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm going to revisit this because I'm pretty close to finally buying a Stache (I bought a road bike last fall instead of a new mountain bike). I really want something stealth, Reverb or LEV Integra, but my weight is giving me pause, right now I'm about 365#. What's the highest weight you've heard of someone riding said posts?


Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

trmn8er said:


> I weigh 220 and use the Specialized Command Black lite, and I am super happy with it. I have used it close to a year now. So far it has never malfunctioned...


I hate to admitted but i have reverbs and joplins and so far the command has been the most reliable (245L ready to ride)


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Going on three years with a RS Reverb and no issues......Haven't even bled it yet! 

Hydro line is still full length/un cut...With such mixed reviews I am starting to wonder if cutting the line shorter which reduces the hydro fluid volume has anything to do with the problems that others are having with air in the line, full blown failures etc.


----------



## RideEagleCO (Nov 8, 2012)

I still don't get why the F these things are like 400 bucks and don't work reliably. I'm in the market for a new bike, and the prices for the good sh!t are out of control. I really want a dropper, but $300-400 is killing me. There's got to be a better way...


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

quick way in ......i'm 345lbs 6'6 and im using a ks lev 30.9 125mm.......cause im so dam big I just excerise a little care when using all my stuff .....lol....hope this helps


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Crossing my fingers that my newly rebuild Reverbs (two of them) will last me a few good riders.


----------



## some dude (Jan 1, 2014)

220# in my bday suit, probably 235 geared up with all the stuff. Have had a KS Lev for almost a year now and it developed lateral play early on, they all seem to have a little bit of rotational play but should not have any significant movement up/down when locked. It's only become marginally worse since I first noticed it and I have called KS who said it has 2 year warranty and will gladly address the problem. I pedal seated on a full suspension bike a lot on XC type trails. Have also noticed the same play on another riding buddy's KS Lev, according the KS they don't consider this normal but to me it seems to be an issue on any rider I've seen with one over 160lbs from my polling group.


----------



## JMUSuperman (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm 220 and on my 2nd warranty Reverb Stealth since July 2013. 1st one was the 120mm Stealth on my Slash and it worked great... until it started leaking oil all over the inside of my frame. Wasn't a bleed issue... was some sort of internal thing. That was after about 500 miles of use in the Pacific Northwest. The 2nd post was the 150mm version and lasted 2 rides, ultimately having the same issue and filling my frame with Reverb Oil. SRAM gave me the option of waiting for the "2015" version, and it just showed up at the bike shop last week. Its maiden voyage will be tomorrow. SRAM has been great with the warranty... hopefully this post lasts!


----------



## spaceboyrr (Sep 13, 2011)

I've only bought KS droppers over the years but have tried a couple different ones. At my biggest I was just over 310# with out gear. Never had a problem with operation due to size. What I have noticed recently at a lower weight 255# and trying a reverb stealth is that the dropper housing is pretty thin walled. In order to have the seat post clamped tight enough so it does not creep down into the seat tube, it deforms the reverb so much that it won't drop properly or at all sometimes. And as far as anything crankbrothers, just simply stay away from anything they make that has moving parts.


----------



## bigdook (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry for the grave dig......

Any Clydes had experience with X-Fusion Hilo posts? Like the look of the 2014 models as they have the twin bolt head now, much like a Thomson post, so no issues with saddle slipping. Price is a winner with these posts also.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

TallHorse said:


> At 6'5" I need 25mm of setback and have not been able to find any droppers out there. Have ridden Command Post and Joplin 4 in the past but both are about 20mm and I need more.
> 
> Anyone know of anything out there?


Longer stem? I would way rather have a stem 10mm longer than ideal than no dropper.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Yaa I am still in the hunt but stopped looking. Since Obama care I have changed my riding style.


----------

